# Vulcans who trade for fun



## websman (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

I just had a profound thought...

You Aussies and us Yanks have a lot in common.  We're all rejects from Europe.


----------



## Happy (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

Plus locals


----------



## websman (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

Man, this board has some great little symbols.







I especially like this one.  Hahaha! :bong: 



Sorry guys, but this is all new to me. It's very cool.  You Aussies rock!


----------



## websman (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Happy said:
			
		

> Plus locals





If you mean Aborigines yes, we can't forget them.  My great grandmother was an American Indian.  They were the first Americans.


----------



## Milk Man (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> If you mean Aborigines yes, we can't forget them. My great grandmother was an American Indian. They were the first Americans.




I thought you guys get strung up fo saying "Indian" now days. Isnt it supposed to be "native american". Not that im one to care.


----------



## websman (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> I thought you guys get strung up fo saying "Indian" now days. Isnt it supposed to be "native american". Not that im one to care.




That's only if you're politically correct, which I am not.


----------



## Lyehopper (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> I thought you guys get strung up fo saying "Indian" now days. Isnt it supposed to be "native american". Not that im one to care.



Howdy fellas.... Lyehopper here, I'm a "Yank" too....  Well actually I'm a Southern boy from Columbus County North Carolina.... now living in Bedford County Virginia.  My ansestors killed Yankees in the "war between the states" (the Union was refered to as Yankees and the Southerners were Rebels or Confederates).... normally to refer to a fella from down south  as a "Yank" is an insult.... But I understand all Americans are "Yanks" to the Aussies.... So I guess I'm a "Yank" huh? Anyway, I followed Webs over here.  We hang out at the same place back home.  I've been trading since 1988.... I know alot of good stock pickers... Webs is one of the finest.

About the term "Indian" being taboo.... You must have heard that on CNN.... The "Communist News Network".... The Freakin Libs don't say Indian.... but the Indians do.hahaha

No dude... we still say "Indian".... I'm 1/8 Waccamaw Indian myself.... Great Grandmother on my mothers side.... Piner was her name. 

http://www.waccamaw.us/FRAME_HOME.htm 

http://www.lakewaccamaw.com/

Hey I've got a question (hope it ain't too personal).... Did the govt. take you fellas guns away?.... I heard that they did.  Can't imagine not being allowed to carry around my .45 concealed or throw my 25-06 in the truck during whitetail season.... Anyway nice forum fellas.  I'm sure we can learn something from each other.


----------



## dutchie (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

G'day Web and Lye, welcome to the Oz forum.

Is there an equivalent US forum to this one? (quality).

avagoodweekend!


----------



## websman (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				dutchie said:
			
		

> G'day Web and Lye, welcome to the Oz forum.
> 
> Is there an equivalent US forum to this one? (quality).
> 
> avagoodweekend!




Yes there is.  Check my profile or send me a private message for the link.  We'd love to see you there dude!


----------



## websman (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hey I've got a question (hope it ain't too personal).... Did the govt. take you fellas guns away?.... I heard that they did.  Can't imagine not being allowed to carry around my .45 concealed or throw my 25-06 in the truck during whitetail season.... Anyway nice forum fellas.  I'm sure we can learn something from each other.




I carry a law enforcement certification which means I'm authorized to carry a concealed weapon in the state of Florida.  I don't carry one unless I'm working, but it's nice knowing that I can if I need to.  :bigun2:


----------



## Dan_ (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

Just wish to welcome both Lyehopper & Websman to the forums. Looking forward to some steep learning curves on the US markets   

:bier:


----------



## pete152 (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> I carry a law enforcement certification which means I'm authorized to carry a concealed weapon in the state of Florida.  I don't carry one unless I'm working, but it's nice knowing that I can if I need to.  :bigun2:



 go to
http://hunters-hut.com/forum/ 

good place to talk about these things.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Milk Man (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

Yeah theyre pretty tight on guns over here now. Had some schizophrenic kill 30 odd people with semi automatics and a pump action shotgun. So now we cant have semi autos (well I cant, there might be some exceptions) or pump actions. But were still allowed to have 30-30 winchesters (lever action) so go figure. Its pretty hard to get a gun license (im a farmer so...) and storage is pretty tight too; no gun rack on the back window of the ute (thats aboriginal for pick-up  ). If you want to shoot kangaroo's id recommend either 222, 223 or 22-250 or similar. Just dont do it at the zoo.  Over here weve got wild pigs, camels, deer, kangaroos, foxes, ducks, water buffalo and koalas. (Just kidding, they wont let us shoot koalas.)


----------



## crash82au (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*

What calibre do you recommend for brokers milkman  :swear: 
Thanks websman, appreciated.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> Yeah theyre pretty tight on guns over here now. Had some schizophrenic kill 30 odd people with semi automatics and a pump action shotgun. So now we cant have semi autos (well I cant, there might be some exceptions) or pump actions. But were still allowed to have 30-30 winchesters (lever action) so go figure. Its pretty hard to get a gun license (im a farmer so...) and storage is pretty tight too; no gun rack on the back window of the ute (thats aboriginal for pick-up  ). If you want to shoot kangaroo's id recommend either 222, 223 or 22-250 or similar. Just dont do it at the zoo.  Over here weve got wild pigs, camels, deer, kangaroos, foxes, ducks, water buffalo and koalas. (Just kidding, they wont let us shoot koalas.)




Milkman,

I prefer the 30/06 for pigs and roos. The 222 is a bit to light for big southern grey roos. I used to bowhunt goats and pigs but don't do it anymore.

Have you read the conspiracy theory on the Port Aurther massacre? It seems the gunman was an expert marksman.

http://home.overflow.net.au/~nedwood/portarthur.html

There are too many unanswered questions. 
Snake


----------



## wayneL (3 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Have you read the conspiracy theory on the Port Aurther massacre? It seems the gunman was an expert marksman.
> 
> http://home.overflow.net.au/~nedwood/portarthur.html
> 
> ...




Hey I read that before Snake...hmmmmmmmmmmmmm sus.


----------



## websman (4 December 2005)

:aus: 

Thanks for the warm welcome guys.  This is the beginning of something huge!
 :bounce:


----------



## Lyehopper (4 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> Yeah theyre pretty tight on guns over here now. Had some schizophrenic kill 30 odd people with semi automatics and a pump action shotgun. So now we cant have semi autos (well I cant, there might be some exceptions) or pump actions. But were still allowed to have 30-30 winchesters (lever action) so go figure. Its pretty hard to get a gun license (im a farmer so...) and storage is pretty tight too; no gun rack on the back window of the ute (thats aboriginal for pick-up  ). If you want to shoot kangaroo's id recommend either 222, 223 or 22-250 or similar. Just dont do it at the zoo.  Over here weve got wild pigs, camels, deer, kangaroos, foxes, ducks, water buffalo and koalas. (Just kidding, they wont let us shoot koalas.)



Hey Milkman.... I'm a farmer too.  Beef producer.....  Are you in dairy?

So.... I could keep my Model 700bdl Remington bolt action 25-06 over there?  That's all I really need anyway.... Although it's fun to sometimes break out the old M-1 Garrand, a Russian SKS or my Colt AR-15 and burn a few hundred rounds..... You dudes seem pretty cool.... Hey, I'd like to shoot a koala someday.... :shoot:  I'd have him stuffed and put him right next to the Fox Squirrel that I wasn't supposed to shoot.hehehe.... Just kidding!

Ok you know I'm a nut!.... I know you guys are nuts!.... Lets talk stocks.

Do you fellas short-sell stocks or just buy the long side?.... I do both although I hold no short positions at the present time (due to bullish market conditions).  Here's a chart of one of my (long) stocks, and some info from yahoo.finance.  Tell me what you think....

http://img482.imageshack.us/img482/7213/osur123059jr.png

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=osur


----------



## websman (4 December 2005)

Lye, I just added OSUR to my watchlist.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lyehopper (4 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Milkman,
> 
> I prefer the 30/06 for pigs and roos. The 222 is a bit to light for big southern grey roos. I used to bowhunt goats and pigs but don't do it anymore.
> 
> ...



Very interesting Snake, does sound "fishy"..... I'm sure Webs and me will get to the bottom of this thing.... get you good fellas your high capacity simi's back


----------



## Lyehopper (4 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Lye, I just added OSUR to my watchlist.  Thanks for the info.



IIC played it in the POTW about 2-3 weeks back.... Hit my radar then.  That's the beauty of being the score keeper.  You get to chart everyones picks!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Ok you know I'm a nut!.... I know you guys are nuts!.... Lets talk stocks.
> 
> Do you fellas short-sell stocks or just buy the long side?.... I do both although I hold no short positions at the present time (due to bullish market conditions).  Here's a chart of one of my (long) stocks, and some info from yahoo.finance.  Tell me what you think....
> 
> ...




Lyehopper and Websman,

Welcome to the forum,

Most people short sell using CFD's. I don't at the moment but it is part of my warchest so to speak. A bullish market as you say is not good for going short.

Enjoy the forum.

Snake


----------



## Milk Man (4 December 2005)

> I prefer the 30/06 for pigs and roos. The 222 is a bit to light for big southern grey roos. I used to bowhunt goats and pigs but don't do it anymore.




We sell em though, so we have to head shoot. My brother does have a 30-06 but he uses a 243 for pigs, again he head shoots em. He mainly uses dogs and a knife though (with a 357 magnum for backup since one chased him up a tree  ). I mainly shoot ducks, but my favorite was when we had a cat plague. That was when we still had a semi-auto 22, mwahahaha.

What kind of bow; long or cross? My bro has a crossbow but dunno if he uses it much.

*Lyehopper:* Yeah im in dairy but my brothers are in beef and so were my parents for a while. One of my bros used to ride bulls for a while too but then switched to bb bronc- less dangerous. Hey I thought the SKS was chinese; we used to have an SKK (put a match under the sight seer and it was an SKS  ).

Nice chart by the way. So you trade breakouts? How did you get the price target, elliot or fib or something? 



> Have you read the conspiracy theory on the Port Aurther massacre? It seems the gunman was an expert marksman.
> 
> http://home.overflow.net.au/~nedwood/portarthur.html
> 
> There are too many unanswered questions.




Definitely very sus.


----------



## websman (4 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> We sell em though, so we have to head shoot. My brother does have a 30-06 but he uses a 243 for pigs, again he head shoots em. He mainly uses dogs and a knife though (with a 357 magnum for backup since one chased him up a tree  ). I mainly shoot ducks, but my favorite was when we had a cat plague. That was when we still had a semi-auto 22, mwahahaha.
> 
> What kind of bow; long or cross? My bro has a crossbow but dunno if he uses it much.
> 
> ...




Dang you guys are more like us than I ever imagined.  :22_yikes: 
Europeans, especially the French, are afraid of any kind of weapon.

I read a story the other day about French military training program.  They say their training takes only 5 minutes.  That's all it takes to learn how to waive your arms and yell, "I SURRENDER!".


----------



## Milk Man (4 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Dang you guys are more like us than I ever imagined. :22_yikes:
> Europeans, especially the French, are afraid of any kind of weapon.
> 
> I read a story the other day about French military training program. They say their training takes only 5 minutes. That's all it takes to learn how to waive your arms and yell,




Theyve run out of stuff to shoot.  Doesnt stop them from nuclear testing in the Pacific though; must still be a Napolean complex still in there somewhere. 

I just want a pump action 12 gauge- 10 ducks instead of 2.


----------



## pete152 (4 December 2005)

Mate do't you know old beattie has banned duck hunting? Not many ducks left, apparently. I think he must look for them out his window in Brisbane!!

Good Austrlain hunting site is http://hunters-hut.com/forum/
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 December 2005)

Mikman,



> What kind of bow; long or cross? My bro has a crossbow but dunno if he uses it much.




I used compund bows. They allow you to draw longer as the drawn weight is reduced by a pully system. The cables take up the weight instead of your arms.

Snake


----------



## crash82au (4 December 2005)

Hey Snake, Yeah I fired one of those a long long time ago. They are really tensioned to begin with then the pulleys do their business and reduce the effort to draw the string. It still an art in my opinion to fire one of those, but they do have excellent range from what I have seen. A year ago got my cat firearm a & b licence, really only to compete in .22 benchrest competitions. Ive started pistol coaching (6 months of coaching and range attendance required before you can even apply!). I more interested in air pistol comps.
It an expensive hobby I may not pursue that and the fact you need to have a certain amount of range attendances to keep the licence(all classes these days I think).

Danial


----------



## Milk Man (4 December 2005)

pete152 said:
			
		

> Mate do't you know old beattie has banned duck hunting? Not many ducks left, apparently. I think he must look for them out his window in Brisbane!!
> 
> Good Austrlain hunting site is http://hunters-hut.com/forum/
> Cheers,
> Peter




I wish he was a duck!  We have scare guns anyway but thats no fun.


----------



## Lyehopper (4 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> *Lyehopper:* Yeah im in dairy but my brothers are in beef and so were my parents for a while. One of my bros used to ride bulls for a while too but then switched to bb bronc- less dangerous. Hey I thought the SKS was chinese; we used to have an SKK (put a match under the sight seer and it was an SKS  ).
> 
> Nice chart by the way. So you trade breakouts? How did you get the price target, elliot or fib or something?




The SKS is a ten round simi auto.... Introduced by the Russians after WWII in answer to the US M-1 Garrand.  I have two.... One manufactured in 1951 and one in 1954.  They are fine rifles.  http://www.rru.com/~meo/sks.html

I also own six Chinese SKS's, and two AK-47's (simi version) one Regular infantry issue and one paratrooper issue.  I like guns, was raised shooting.  I have a special room in my basement with a safe and multiple alarms and a steel door just for my collection.... which is probibly over 100 firearms by now.... Can't beleive they took your 22 auto.  My Dad gave me a Remington 22 Auto when I was 10 years old.  I suppose I've shot a thousand squirrels with that thing.... a few cats too.hehehe

Milkman.... I trade breakouts, I bottom fish (DCAI for example) I short sell.  I mostly use fibonacci retracements for my short targets (also watch gaps).... As I post charts here you'll see my MO.... My target is based on a special formula I use.... I don't share it with many folks, but since you're a farmer and all..... Here it is.

I pull it straight out of my A$$..HAHAHAHA....  Seriously it's my best guess based on experience and the company's growth rate.


----------



## pete152 (4 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> I wish he was a duck!  We have scare guns anyway but thats no fun.




I agree mate. Do you chase rabbits? I do around the Warrick area.
Peter


----------



## Milk Man (4 December 2005)

Thanks Lye. Im pretty sure the SKK we had was chinese but could be russian. I collect knives myself. Not many yet though. Best ones are 1891 prussian dress bayonet (real purty etching, half of it gone though), italian WW2 bayonet, KA-BAR USMC and assorted folders.

Pete: I do like rabbit hunting but havent been in a while. That 22 semi-auto was a cracker for that! The previous owner had a pet white one that got away and im not supposed to kill it. I may need that fur to fix my hat though one day.  Best hunting moment was 2 cats getting busy then getting a rude disturbance. With a 243 slug hahahahaha.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 December 2005)

crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey Snake, Yeah I fired one of those a long long time ago. They are really tensioned to begin with then the pulleys do their business and reduce the effort to draw the string. It still an art in my opinion to fire one of those, but they do have excellent range from what I have seen. A year ago got my cat firearm a & b licence, really only to compete in .22 benchrest competitions. Ive started pistol coaching (6 months of coaching and range attendance required before you can even apply!). I more interested in air pistol comps.
> It an expensive hobby I may not pursue that and the fact you need to have a certain amount of range attendances to keep the licence(all classes these days I think).
> 
> Danial




Danial,

Yes the bow and arrow is an art that cannot be learned easily. It takes time and determination to get to the stage where you can almost hit anything within 20 metres. It's a lot like throwing a ball, but more difficult. I could pick up a bow without sights and hit anything about 20cms in diameter, with a couple of warm up shots beforehand - this tests the curve of the projected arrow and wind etc. 

Snake


----------



## RichKid (4 December 2005)

Admin Note: This thread started out as a US stock thread but has become real social so all that happy non-trading stuff can go in this thread. The thread on US stocks by the Vulcans is in the International Markets forum.

RichKid
moderator


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 December 2005)

Thanks richkid.
I was thinking of getting you to do that. Not a lot about stocks in this one heh.
Snake


----------



## Lyehopper (5 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Admin Note: This thread started out as a US stock thread but has become real social so all that happy non-trading stuff can go in this thread. The thread on US stocks by the Vulcans is in the International Markets forum.
> 
> RichKid
> moderator



Howdy Rich.... Trading stocks IS a "social" event over here dude.  We're just geting to know each other a bit  :bier:  The Stock trading stuff will ramp up shortly I'm sure....  

Yo Webs! Them "Noles" *spanked* my Hokies last night didn't they?.... Bunch of disapointed VT fans up here this morning dude.  :swear: 

Now Back to US stocks.... Here's a chart and a general info link for the other ticker I mentioned in my last post. *DCAI*.... 

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8831/dcai1127051iz.png
http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=dcai


----------



## Lyehopper (5 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Thanks Lye. Im pretty sure the SKK we had was chinese but could be russian. I collect knives myself. Not many yet though. Best ones are 1891 prussian dress bayonet (real purty etching, half of it gone though), italian WW2 bayonet, KA-BAR USMC and assorted folders.
> 
> Pete: I do like rabbit hunting but havent been in a while. That 22 semi-auto was a cracker for that! The previous owner had a pet white one that got away and im not supposed to kill it. I may need that fur to fix my hat though one day.  Best hunting moment was 2 cats getting busy then getting a rude disturbance. With a 243 slug hahahahaha.



Hey MilkMan.... I'm not sure about the SKK might be Chinese.... don't have one of those.... yet.

We rabbit hunt with begals.  We'll run about 6 dogs in a little pack with about four hunters.  the begals sniff around in the brush and briers till they jump that cotton tail up and then the chase is ON.  That rabbit might run back and forth through the woods and brush for 30 minutes or more and cover 50 acres before someone gets a shot at him, and he'll be moving about 40mph so you'd better be quick.... I use an autoloading Franchi lightweight (aluminum receiver)  20 ga shotgun....  It's awesome fun.  We'll start in Janurary as soon as whitetail (deer) season ends.  I'll post some pictures of our hunts when we start.

I signed up on the "hunters-hut".... cool bunch of dudes over there huh?.  I noticed some fellas hunt rabbits with ferrits!? never heard of that!  This Aussie experience might be REALLY worth while afterall... hehehe


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hey MilkMan.... I'm not sure about the SKK might be Chinese.... don't have one of those.... yet.
> 
> We rabbit hunt with begals.  We'll run about 6 dogs in a little pack with about four hunters.  the begals sniff around in the brush and briers till they jump that cotton tail up and then the chase is ON.  That rabbit might run back and forth through the woods and brush for 30 minutes or more and cover 50 acres before someone gets a shot at him, and he'll be moving about 40mph so you'd better be quick.... I use an autoloading Franchi lightweight (aluminum receiver)  20 ga shotgun....  It's awesome fun.  We'll start in Janurary as soon as whitetail (deer) season ends.  I'll post some pictures of our hunts when we start.
> 
> I signed up on the "hunters-hut".... cool bunch of dudes over there huh?.  I noticed some fellas hunt rabbits with ferrits!? never heard of that!  This Aussie experience might be REALLY worth while afterall... hehehe




Lyehopper,

Do you know any bowhunters who hunt whitetails and when is the whitetail season?

What else do you hunt over there? 

I'd like to escape from some of that brush over there, too. Preferably with a big nasty boar chasing me.  

Yes we use ferrets over here to hunt the rabbits out of their holes and they run into nets covering the holes. They are nasty little things - chew your finger to the bone not a problem.

Snake


----------



## Lyehopper (5 December 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Lyehopper,
> 
> Do you know any bowhunters who hunt whitetails and when is the whitetail season?
> 
> ...



Snake.... I used to be an avid bow hunter and archer myself.  My last bow was a "Mathews (solocam) Z-Light"   http://www.mathewsinc.com/ .... Awsome bow and very fast.  I was shooting carbon arrows too.  My shoulder has BAD problems so I had to stop shooting.... In the early 90's I was shooting a thousand arrows a week.  I shot using a "kisser button" and sight pins (and no peep sight).... After much practice over the years I became a good instinctive shooter.  I've killed groundhogs @ 40 yards with my bow shooting instinctivly (just draw and shoot).  I've killed many, many whitetails.

Here's a link to the VA hunting and trapping regulations.  

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/regulations/

Scroll about half way down the page and you'll see "Bear" below that is a list of all the game we hunt in Virginia.... every state's regulations and available game is different.....  Go out west and you can hunt Moose and Grizzly Bear.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

Lyehopper,

Thanks for the info over there. You guys have it sorted out with preserving game and hunting. Over here everyone wants to ban everything and practise political correctness and all that crap. 

Grizzly bear  ..now I would definately have to escape....but maybe I could use ferrets to help me out.  

Oh... and I was shooting a PSE - can't remember the model though. A nice machine with fastflight. I used cedar shafts with glue on steel heads manufactured here in Aus.

Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> Yes there is.  Check my profile or send me a private message for the link.  We'd love to see you there dude!




Websman,

Could you post the link here for us all?

Snake :goodnight


----------



## Milk Man (5 December 2005)

Does anyone know if theres somewhere that has hunting tours? Id love a grizzly head on my wall. Just the head cause thered be about 50 rounds in its carcass.


----------



## Lyehopper (5 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Websman,
> 
> Could you post the link here for us all?
> 
> Snake :goodnight



Hey Snake.... We're not allowed by your forum adminstration to post a link to another "stock trading" forum.... Or at least that's how it was when Webs first posted the link over here....  Seems that setting up a load of restrictive regulations and rules sorta runs in the blood of all kinds of Aussie's in positions of power "down under".... huh? .... Hell, some don't trust you with your guns.... Others don't trust you to make a decision to visit another stock forum.

The site we post our stock stuff is.... mrmarketishuge.com .....you can just add the WWW....


----------



## Milk Man (5 December 2005)

> Hey Snake.... We're not allowed by your forum adminstration to post a link to another "stock trading" forum.... Or at least that's how it was when Webs first posted the link over here.... Seems that setting up a load of restrictive regulations and rules sorta runs in the blood of all kinds of Aussie's in positions of power "down under".... huh? .... Hell, some don't trust you with your guns.... Others don't trust you to make a decision to visit another stock forum.
> 
> The site we post our stock stuff is.... mrmarketishuge.com .....




Maybe some form of cross-advertising would be good. We dont want our members leaving for greener pastures though (not that they are or arent). Some american big buck advertisers would be good huh joe?


----------



## RichKid (5 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Maybe some form of cross-advertising would be good. We dont want our members leaving for greener pastures though (not that they are or arent). Some american big buck advertisers would be good huh joe?




Yes, you can advertise your site officially if you like- contact Joe Blow by PM. You can also pm links to those who request it but no spamming etc. But you cannot poach members, if you are here to genuinely interact that's fine but if it's just to attract attention to poach members then it's not on.

I haven't seen much detailed stock discussion yet by the vulcans and their US buddies in the other threads so maybe you just want ASF members to go to your site? Just be careful vulcans- we do ban people for this but prefer to have you gusy on board as I like the sense of humour.


----------



## websman (5 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Yes, you can advertise your site officially if you like- contact Joe Blow by PM. You can also pm links to those who request it but no spamming etc. But you cannot poach members, if you are here to genuinely interact that's fine but if it's just to attract attention to poach members then it's not on.
> 
> I haven't seen much detailed stock discussion yet by the vulcans and their US buddies in the other threads so maybe you just want ASF members to go to your site? Just be careful vulcans- we do ban people for this but prefer to have you gusy on board as I like the sense of humour.




Don't worry, We're here to discuss stocks.  I just thougth it would be cool to have an international exchange.  There will be no spamming here.

If you guys want to check the other board out, you can find the link on my profile, but by all means, don't give this board up.  This is a great place.  I understand Richkid's suspicions. 

Now, let's talk stocks!


----------



## websman (5 December 2005)

I know some of you dudes may not understand why we've been talking so much B.S. on here, but there is a reason for it all.  I have found that I tend to be more successful in my trading when I make it fun to do.  This means mixing business with pleasure.  I like to think of it like a bunch of college frat boys that like to make money.  If y'all will bear with me, you'll see how serious I am about trading.  Having fun leads to a positive, can do attitude, which leads to profits.

Now...LET'S ROCK!!!

The market is hot and so am I! :dance: 

I'll place the following limit orders to buy these stocks...

AIRM @ $14.02

ARRS @ $9.35

TRLG @ $14.00

(All prices are in U.S. Dollars)

What do y'all think?  Would you buy these?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Yes, you can advertise your site officially if you like- contact Joe Blow by PM. You can also pm links to those who request it but no spamming etc. But you cannot poach members, if you are here to genuinely interact that's fine but if it's just to attract attention to poach members then it's not on.
> 
> I haven't seen much detailed stock discussion yet by the vulcans and their US buddies in the other threads so maybe you just want ASF members to go to your site? Just be careful vulcans- we do ban people for this but prefer to have you gusy on board as I like the sense of humour.





I have enjoyed the presence of these US vulcans on the site. It would be a pity to chase them away.  

I won't ask for other forum links again and this might apply to others who have posted links in the past...


----------



## Dan_ (5 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> I'll place the following limit orders to buy these stocks...
> 
> AIRM @ $14.02
> 
> ...




websman, as many of us (especially me) are still, or always learning about the markets and methodologies can you maybe highlight why you selected these stocks? 

Thanks in advance if it's not to much trouble


----------



## websman (5 December 2005)

Dan_ said:
			
		

> websman, as many of us (especially me) are still, or always learning about the markets and methodologies can you maybe highlight why you selected these stocks?
> 
> Thanks in advance if it's not to much trouble




These are companies that have experienced strong growth and are starting to break out.  I subscribe to a couple of services to get my picks, being I don't have a lot of time myself.  I usually buy the picks that have the best looking charts.  I especially like pullback buys.

Also, I'm not beyond shorting a stock if it looks weak.


----------



## Lyehopper (5 December 2005)

Hey fellas.... I'd like to pick a few Aussie stocks and see how they do....  But I have NO CLUE where to find your listed stocks.... or where to find charts on them (free charting hopefully) or any other info to research ASX stocks.  Somebody give me a quick education on your system.  How many stocks are listed on your exchange.  Do you have only one exchange or several like we do?  Do you have something similar to http://finance.yahoo.com/ ?

btw Rich and Joe.... I'm here because I've never been "Down Under" guys.  This might be as close as I'll ever get too.  But already I can see If I came over there I'd get along fine with you fellas and we'd have some things in common.....  Webs and me have no mal intent over here... we just love to trade stocks and shoot the bull.

Hey I just remembered something interesting.  In the area of Bedford County VA that surrounds my farm (I own 470 acres) There is rumored to be a burried treasure worth untold $ millions somewhere.  It's called the "Beale Treasure".... http://www.unmuseum.org/beal.htm There's this Aussie dude who comes here every winter and searches for it.  His name is Kell.... he's a loner type and a crazy-eyed sort of cat too.  Three years ago he came to my barn while I was working some fall bull calves and asked me to borrow a gas powered pump.... said he had rented a backhoe and was digging in a creek bottom on another nearby farmers land.... water was running into the hole (ground water) as he dug and he wanted to keep it pumped down.  I let him borrow the pump but I asked him "how T.J. Beale kept the water out of the hole in 1819 when he burried the gold there", I said "I wonder what kind of pump he brought along with him anyhow?"  He just gave me this blank stare and said "he'd return the pump tomorrow"..... Needless to say.... he hasn't found the gold yet....  Several fellows have contacted me over the years and want to dig on my land.  I tell them. No need.... they ask why? I just answer "cause it ain't there.... I've already found it". hehehe.


----------



## Dan_ (5 December 2005)

Hey Lyehopper,

The best place for you to start would be www.asx.com.au (the Australian Stock Exchange Website) 

As for free charting others may have a few ideas as currently I use E*trade (which i think sources it's data from bigcharts so may be an avenue to try)

Again welcome to the forums and look forward to learning a lot about the US markets from you.

I've done some ballooning over the states and there is some really beautiful places to fly over.


----------



## Dan_ (5 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> These are companies that have experienced strong growth and are starting to break out.  I subscribe to a couple of services to get my picks, being I don't have a lot of time myself.  I usually buy the picks that have the best looking charts.  I especially like pullback buys.
> 
> Also, I'm not beyond shorting a stock if it looks weak.




Thanks for the response, in time maybe you can provide some feedback on research services in the sates and we can do the same on some Australian ones (Fat Prophets, Huntley’s...etc)


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hey fellas.... I'd like to pick a few Aussie stocks and see how they do....  But I have NO CLUE where to find your listed stocks.... or where to find charts on them (free charting hopefully) or any other info to research ASX stocks.  Somebody give me a quick education on your system.  How many stocks are listed on your exchange.  Do you have only one exchange or several like we do?  Do you have something similar to http://finance.yahoo.com/ ?




Hey Lyehopper,

You could try http://www.incrediblecharts.com.au/ I believe they have fee charting.

But it is MUCH harder getting free info on stocks in OZ. The stuff you can find for free on Yahoo you have to pay for here.

BTW I trade US stocks/futures/options for a living, so looking forward to you guys input.

Cheers


----------



## Lyehopper (5 December 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> BTW I trade US stocks/futures/options for a living, so looking forward to you guys input.
> 
> Cheers



That's great Wayne.... What stocks are you buying right now?.... Are you a small cap investor or do you like the large cap stuff?  Do you "trade" much or are you a buy and hold long term guy? Do you trade just your money.... or do you manage others portfolios for a fee?  Do you sell short when the market dictates?

Here are some movers (long) in my portfolio right now....

OSUR
DCAI
PARL
GEHL
COHU
LMIA
IRIS
CYBX


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> That's great Wayne.... What stocks are you buying right now?.... Are you a small cap investor or do you like the large cap stuff?  Do you "trade" much or are you a buy and hold long term guy? Do you trade just your money.... or do you manage others portfolios for a fee?  Do you sell short when the market dictates?
> 
> Here are some movers (long) in my portfolio right now....
> 
> ...




Just my money Lye'

I am swing trading the large caps with directional strategies (long and short) sometimes with option strategies, sometimes straight stocks.

I also day/swing trade futures plus have a premium collection strategy I am using on the indexes.

Basically I'm not fussy, I'll trade anything that moves.

Have been looking at trend trading smaller caps for some time though... just a bit of inertia as far as that is concerned... I'm already as busy as a one armed bricklayer in Bagdhad. So might have to drop something to do that.

I notice yours are all nasdaq stocks. Is that intentional or just how it happened?

I'm interested in your selections there. Do you use fundamentals to select or technicals? I notice they are either in, or have broken out of basing patterns. (Trading out of these is a good strategy IMO)

Some nice looking chatrs there!

Cheers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hey fellas.... I'd like to pick a few Aussie stocks and see how they do....  But I have NO CLUE where to find your listed stocks.... or where to find charts on them (free charting hopefully) or any other info to research ASX stocks.  Somebody give me a quick education on your system.  How many stocks are listed on your exchange.  Do you have only one exchange or several like we do?  Do you have something similar to http://finance.yahoo.com/ ?
> 
> btw Rich and Joe.... I'm here because I've never been "Down Under" guys.  This might be as close as I'll ever get too.  But already I can see If I came over there I'd get along fine with you fellas and we'd have some things in common.....  Webs and me have no mal intent over here... we just love to trade stocks and shoot the bull.
> 
> Hey I just remembered something interesting.  In the area of Bedford County VA that surrounds my farm (I own 470 acres) There is rumored to be a burried treasure worth untold $ millions somewhere.  It's called the "Beale Treasure".... http://www.unmuseum.org/beal.htm There's this Aussie dude who comes here every winter and searches for it.  His name is Kell.... he's a loner type and a crazy-eyed sort of cat too.  Three years ago he came to my barn while I was working some fall bull calves and asked me to borrow a gas powered pump.... said he had rented a backhoe and was digging in a creek bottom on another nearby farmers land.... water was running into the hole (ground water) as he dug and he wanted to keep it pumped down.  I let him borrow the pump but I asked him "how T.J. Beale kept the water out of the hole in 1819 when he burried the gold there", I said "I wonder what kind of pump he brought along with him anyhow?"  He just gave me this blank stare and said "he'd return the pump tomorrow"..... Needless to say.... he hasn't found the gold yet....  Several fellows have contacted me over the years and want to dig on my land.  I tell them. No need.... they ask why? I just answer "cause it ain't there.... I've already found it". hehehe.




Lyehopper,

Go to the Australian Investor for free charting. Just register your e-mail first. They have info for the fundamentalists too - 

Nice yarn about the treasure.

Snake


----------



## RichKid (5 December 2005)

Okays visitors, my apologies, glad to see you folk are here to have fun and enjoy the company but I have to be careful and nip things in the bud or it takes forever to sort it out, hope you understand, maybe I went too far.

One request if I may, could the stock stuff posts be made in the Vulcan's stock thread in the InternationalForum and the fun stuff stay in this thread? Or do you always mix business with pleasure?  It would be helpful if you could and I'd be grateful.

Check out our ASF joke thread for some good Aussie humour, feel free to ask for explanations of our lingo.

Also Joe Blow our forum Boss has a site on Aussie sites (www.downunderindex.com) which you might like to visit. www.crikey.com.au is funny too for business news, you might recognise some of the news on Rupert Murdoch.

There's also free charting of Aussie stocks at www.morrisonsecurities.com.au, great platform and lots of info on stocks. Also browse through the tipsheets thread and beginners forum threads to find lots of resources, there is also a search tool. 

Have a great stay downunder!


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Okays visitors, my apologies, glad to see you folk are here to have fun and enjoy the company but I have to be careful and nip things in the bud or it takes forever to sort it out, hope you understand, maybe I went too far.
> 
> One request if I may, could the stock stuff posts be made in the Vulcan's stock thread in the InternationalForum and the fun stuff stay in this thread? Or do you always mix business with pleasure?  It would be helpful if you could and I'd be grateful.
> 
> ...



We always mix business with pleasure Rich.... Makes both more interesting.  We might get off topic a bit.... but if someone is interested in the thread they will follow it reguardless.  

BTW Rich.... Good forum dude!    I gotta rock outta here.... our market opens in 10 minutes.... SHEESH!!! AND it's snowing like crazy here right now!  WAAAAAY too damned early for this weather.  They've forcast 6 inches + for this morning.... I've still got cows calving (fall calves).... Sheesh.


----------



## doctorj (6 December 2005)

Welcome aboard guys!  

Do you intend to give trading some aussie stocks a go?


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

PARL is showing a lot of strength.  I expect it to break out and run after it breaks $35.... My long term larget is $51 on PARL.  Plus they are a buyout target. 

Keep an eye on this one.

Snow flakes the size of cottonballs falling here....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper,

What got you into trading? And how do you divide your time with the cattle and the computer? 

Snake


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> PARL is showing a lot of strength.  I expect it to break out and run after it breaks $35.... My long term larget is $51 on PARL.  Plus they are a buyout target.
> 
> Keep an eye on this one.
> 
> Snow flakes the size of cottonballs falling here....



Here's an intraday chart of PARL's action....


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Lyehopper,
> 
> What got you into trading? And how do you divide your time with the cattle and the computer?
> 
> Snake



Actually Snake, I am a businessman....  I own a metals mfg company that I started in 1985 and I own a lot of commercial real estate.  I also have my hands in several other "ventures" including a (light commercial) construction company and a natural stone (granite) fabrication/mfg company.  

How do I manage my farm?.... I have a full time farmhand (foreman) and a couple of fellas that help me part time (I run about 250-275 brood cows and might have over 500 total animals at any given time) I have a small feed lot that I'm just developing that I will be able to feed out an additional 250 calves in (should start that up by spring 06).... In addition to my (owned) farmland acreage.... I lease about 1,000 additional acres..... 

How do I manage my Co's?.... I have excellent managers that are highly compensated at my Corp..... That enables me to stay here at my farm spend time with my family and trade stocks.... I love my family.... stock trading is my passion.  Plus I'm pretty good at it and I think managing my portfolio is as important as any job I could be doing at my company.  

Waisting my time on this forum and mrmarketishuge CAN NOT be justified, but most vices can't...hehehehe


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> PARL is showing a lot of strength.  I expect it to break out and run after it breaks $35.... My long term larget is $51 on PARL.  Plus they are a buyout target.
> 
> Keep an eye on this one.
> 
> Snow flakes the size of cottonballs falling here....




Why $51? Is that before or after the buyout?


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Why $51? Is that before or after the buyout?



No buyout announced...YET.... Company is still growing like crazy but the CEO has hinted that the PARL might me for sale.... I think the stocks actual value is $51.  It's a great company, I've traded it since the summer of 2004.

http://biz.yahoo.com/fool/051205/113379508109.html?.v=1

http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/1691/parl155051vb.png


----------



## Milk Man (6 December 2005)

*Re: Cowboys who trade for fun*

Lye, did you know the biggest beef producer out here is American? Quintana I think his name is. I think he was a 'world' champion bull rider too. We built a saddle tree for his son, a wade I think. Must've got sick of cows calving in the snow . 

Anyway, do you have a set trading plan or just go by feel? Whats your % returns like? Do you employ a money management strategy? Why is the sky blue? Are we there yet?


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

Dan_ said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response, in time maybe you can provide some feedback on research services in the sates and we can do the same on some Australian ones (Fat Prophets, Huntley’s...etc)




In my opinion, the absolute best, American stock picking site is ran by a fellow by the name of Bruce Brotnov.  www.poormans.com 
Bruce used to be a civil service worker, before he made his fortune in the stock market.  He is more of an investor than a trader, but I like his level headed approach to trading and the fact that he seems to find winners before anyone else notices them.

I hope it's OK that I posted his address.  I'd hate to end up in an Austrailan prison somewhere for violating the terms of service. :bricks1:


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Okays visitors, my apologies, glad to see you folk are here to have fun and enjoy the company but I have to be careful and nip things in the bud or it takes forever to sort it out, hope you understand, maybe I went too far.
> 
> One request if I may, could the stock stuff posts be made in the Vulcan's stock thread in the InternationalForum and the fun stuff stay in this thread? Or do you always mix business with pleasure?  It would be helpful if you could and I'd be grateful.





Post the stock stuff in the Vulcan thread and the fun stuff here?  Dude, aren't we already in the Vulcan thread?  I'm confused...

You should take a few shots of Barcardi 151 and chase it with a Smirnoff Ice.  I do it all the time.  It does a great job of relaxing me!  :drink:


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Post the stock stuff in the Vulcan thread and the fun stuff here?  Dude, aren't we already in the Vulcan thread?  I'm confused...
> 
> You should take a few shots of Barcardi 151 and chase it with a Smirnoff Ice.  I do it all the time.  It does a great job of relaxing me!  :drink:



HaHaaaaa..... this song should relax ol Richdude!.... turn up your speakers Rich!:bier: 

http://www.rathergood.com/first_drink/


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> HaHaaaaa..... this song should relax ol Richdude!.... turn up your speakers Rich!:bier:
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/first_drink/




That was a little off the wall Lye...BUT I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!!


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> No buyout announced...YET.... Company is still growing like crazy but the CEO has hinted that the PARL might me for sale.... I think the stocks actual value is $51.  It's a great company, I've traded it since the summer of 2004.
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/fool/051205/113379508109.html?.v=1
> 
> http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/1691/parl155051vb.png




PARL is one of poorman's favorite stocks.


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> PARL is one of poorman's favorite stocks.



I like Bruce.... We emailed back and forth a few times last week.  I've never subscribed to his site (but I'm now buying a year's subscription).  I think it's funny he only takes a check. He said if I were an international customer I would have "other options" to pay him.hehe  Layed back kinda dude!

PARL up 5% today!!!! http://www.7secondsoflove.com/winners/


----------



## starlight (6 December 2005)

You cant shoot Koalas
But they do taste nice tho...


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

starlight said:
			
		

> You cant shoot Koalas
> But they do taste nice tho...




Take a look at DHB.  She's headed up.  I'll have to see what's going on.


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

I have an OTC stock that I'm researching and thought that you guys might have a little information on it.  It's a drug company called Molecular Pharmacology.  It's an Australian Drug company that has a new drug called Tripeptofen.  According to what their saying, this drug, if approved, will be revolutionary and could take the place of aspirin, acetaminophen, ibuprofen, naproxen and coxibs.

I'm a little skeptical, but am still interested.  Here's a link to the companies U.S.A. website.

http://www.mpl-usa.com/index.html

Let me know if any of you guys have heard of it.

Here is the latest press release -   http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/051205/20051205006100.html?.v=1


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> HaHaaaaa..... this song should relax ol Richdude!.... turn up your speakers Rich!:bier:
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/first_drink/




Too funny!


----------



## RichKid (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> HaHaaaaa..... this song should relax ol Richdude!.... turn up your speakers Rich!:bier:
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/first_drink/




That was one funny clip! So now I am confused, I've been told off before when I've tried to keep threads tidy but I have not been charmed with humour before by zany Americans. We'll see how this goes, maybe the amber stuff explains your excitement (and confusion about two separate threads in two different forums). Make yourself at home, don't mind me-...... ok, just kidding fellas so don't stress over it... things are fine as they are for now...let's see how it goes. I'll consult my fellow moderators and have a pow wow if required, part of the reason these forums are popular is the tidy structure imho, I'd just like to keep it that way as, I'm not asking for much.


----------



## wayneL (6 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> I have an OTC stock that I'm researching and thought that you guys might have a little information on it.  It's a drug company called Molecular Pharmacology.  It's an Australian Drug company that has a new drug called Tripeptofen.  According to what their saying, this drug, if approved, will be revolutionary and could take the place of aspirin, acetaminophen, ibuprofen, naproxen and coxibs.
> 
> I'm a little skeptical, but am still interested.  Here's a link to the companies U.S.A. website.
> 
> ...



Webs,

It doesn't seem to be publicly listed on our market... not under that name anyway.


----------



## RichKid (6 December 2005)

Thought you might like to read this web, lye etc, about Australia and America: http://blogs.smh.com.au/entertainment/archives/the_tribal_mind/002950.html


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thought you might like to read this web, lye etc, about Australia and America: http://blogs.smh.com.au/entertainment/archives/the_tribal_mind/002950.html



I find it amusing that Aussie's discuss becoming too "American" I didn't know that was such a big issue "down under".  Actually I watch very little TV....  

I've always held Australia and it's people in high esteem.  I had a buddy I worked with in the 80's (mechanical engineer @ IR) who moved to OZ to work. I remember I was a little jealous of the adventure he was about to undertake.... I imagined on his weekends.... him riding thru the brush in a range rover and shooting water buffalo while wearing a bush hat or something like that.  I always viewed your country as wild and wonderfull.  untamed.  I guess my biggest dissapointment is.... that wild and wonderful place I imagined is just becoming a bit too liberal for me.....  But.... back to the article.

In America we have similar discussions.... Like 

Are Republicans becoming too liberal?
Are Liberals becoming too centrist?
Are whites becoming too Latino? 
Are whites becoming too black?
Are blacks becoming too white? 
Are Southerners becoming too Northern?
Are East Coast rappers becoming too West Coast?
Are Virginians losing their Southern hospitality and becoming too Yankee?
Etc Etc Etc....

 

What I'd like to see is a discussion like this....

Are Aussie stock traders becoming a little too Vulcan?


----------



## sam76 (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> I also have my hands in several other "ventures" including a (light commercial) construction company and a natural stone (granite) fabrication/mfg company.




Hey Lyehopper,

I am also in the stone business ( importing marble, limestone, basalt, porcelain, granite and ceramics)  Do you have a website you could PM me?  I would be very interested in seeing what you do.

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Milk Man (6 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Thought you might like to read this web, lye etc, about Australia and America: http://blogs.smh.com.au/entertainment/archives/the_tribal_mind/002950.html




Some very hate-filled, narrow minded people on that discussion. Life is what you make it. Personally I dont like the new york/ california over politically correct tofu eating culture present in America and creeping into Australia (tofu gives you man-boobs). Thats probably just a micro-cosm though.


----------



## Kauri (7 December 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Webs,
> 
> It doesn't seem to be publicly listed on our market... not under that name anyway.




   I hate to say it, but try PNO, 

   PNOPharmanet Group Limited
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





November 200530thResults of AGM30thUS Listed Biotechnology Company Acquires MPL15thAdministrators appointed to Medical Products Group


----------



## websman (7 December 2005)

Kauri said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but try PNO,
> 
> PNOPharmanet Group Limited
> 
> ...




That's it.  It's PNO.  I'm trying to find out everything I can about it.  If what this company is claiming about their drug is true, it could be huge.


----------



## websman (7 December 2005)

I'm glad I haven't bought MLPH.OB yet.  It dropped .26 today.


----------



## websman (7 December 2005)

Sorry guys, I scrwed up...  I'm supposed to mention the stock stuff on the other thread and talk B.S. here.

So, from now on I demand that y'all put you B.S. here.  If you want to talk stocks go here...   https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2376


----------



## websman (7 December 2005)

Since this is the B.S. thread, I need to post this crap that I accidently posted on my stock thread...

blah, blah, blah.... Ahhh, now I think I get it. You, know I'm from the southeastern part of the U.S., which qulaifies me to be a redneck. Rednecks tend to be simple minded and we get confused quite easy. Heck the other day, I was rotating the tires on my pickup truck and I forgot to put one of the tires back on. I didn't realize it until I started to back out of the driveway and the truck fell off of the jack...   blah, blah, blah


----------



## RichKid (7 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> I find it amusing that Aussie's discuss becoming too "American" I didn't know that was such a big issue "down under".  Actually I watch very little TV....




Hey Lye, webs and our US friends,
I thought you'd find the different perspective to be a bit of a surprise, hence the post, there are all sorts of views out there so don't take that link as being too accurate. Many of our Asian neighbours are also wrestling with the issue of preserving their cultural identity in the face of increasing Western or American influence, it's a hotly debated topic in many non-American countries. Australia is quite a diverse nation and there are people from many background here, mostly current residents, so you'll learn a heck of a lot in the next few weeks and months (or years if you become  a regular), please feel free to ask questions and most people here are more than happy to help. Maybe you'll even visit us sometime!??

Best Wishes,
Rich


----------



## websman (7 December 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hey Lye, webs and our US friends,
> I thought you'd find the different perspective to be a bit of a surprise, hence the post, there are all sorts of views out there so don't take that link as being too accurate. Many of our Asian neighbours are also wrestling with the issue of preserving their cultural identity in the face of increasing Western or American influence, it's a hotly debated topic in many non-American countries. Australia is quite a diverse nation and there are people from many background here, mostly current residents, so you'll learn a heck of a lot in the next few weeks and months (or years if you become  a regular), please feel free to ask questions and most people here are more than happy to help. Maybe you'll even visit us sometime!??
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Rich




I believe Australia and the U.S. have a lot in common.  We're both fairly new nations with a blend of cultures, plus we both tend to like to think of ourselves as being a little rebellious.  Oh yea, and we both speak with better accents than the British.  And, I'm from the south, so I have a better accent than most other Americans.

Hey, Rich.  If you'll send me an airline ticket, I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Milk Man (7 December 2005)

Webs,
We have a good environment for growing goji berries too.   I plan on planting 1400 acres of them and go into competition with the Lyehopper goji venture. Problem is, I need someone with large caliber automatic weapons to guard them from the kangaroos and koalas...


----------



## websman (7 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Webs,
> We have a good environment for growing goji berries too.   I plan on planting 1400 acres of them and go into competition with the Lyehopper goji venture. Problem is, I need someone with large caliber automatic weapons to guard them from the kangaroos and koalas...





You pay my airfare and provide me a place to sleep and I'll kill any kangaroo that gets in our way.


----------



## Lyehopper (7 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Webs,
> We have a good environment for growing goji berries too.   I plan on planting 1400 acres of them and go into competition with the Lyehopper goji venture. Problem is, I need someone with large caliber automatic weapons to guard them from the kangaroos and koalas...



Hahaaaa .... I see you found our GoJi thread dude..... did you see the fistfight on the POTW thread yesterday too?  we're sort of uncivilized over here.hehehe   Hey Milkman you should play the POTW next week.  We'll slip you a good pick if you don't have one. Maybe you can get in a fight with Spike or NewBorn. HAHAHAHA  

Seriously Milkman... speaking of GoJi's.... I understand the largest producer of GoJi berries in the US got their first plants from OZ.... Can you hook me up with some one year old plants dude?  The US producer wants WAAAAY too much for them.  I'd seriously like to buy about 200 plants.  

You asked me some personal questions about my gain and some other stuff, I'll try to send you a personal message soon on how I structure my trading and Portfolio and what my recent gains have been.

~Lye


----------



## Milk Man (7 December 2005)

Lye,

Cant find any aussie producers. Seems they must send it to the USA then the USA send it back. Anyway what do you take me for? Youre the competition!

Back to my plan. I can feed the berries to my cows hence creating "Goji Milk". Once produced the berries will be fermented into "Mongolian Goji Beer" since mongols like to drink fermented milk. This will cause problems with marauding mongols I would imagine. I will therefore need to build a large *retaining wall* to keep them out in addition to Webs and his M60. Is there anyone who can build such a structure?

Webs, 

I shall send a goji beer powered cow for you shortly. The cow, I expect, will be able to swim faster than a 747 and the 5 litres of goji will only cost half that of the 1000 litres of jet fuel otherwise needed.


----------



## Lyehopper (8 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Lye,
> 
> Cant find any aussie producers. Seems they must send it to the USA then the USA send it back. Anyway what do you take me for? Youre the competition!
> 
> ...



I like the way you think Milkman, I'm proud to be in competition with such a brilliant mind!.... Competition asside for a moment.... I want to place a bid on constructing that "wall" dude....  We'll electrify that sucker.... Webs can you steal us a set of (detailed) fence plans from the records room at your facility dude?

btw.... Milkman, I don't like the way you've under priced your GoJi's dude.... Don't start screwing up the market dumping those cheap berries out there like that!


----------



## Milk Man (8 December 2005)

> I like the way you think Milkman, I'm proud to be in competition with such a brilliant mind!.... Competition asside for a moment.... I want to place a bid on constructing that "wall" dude.... We'll electrify that sucker.... Webs can you steal us a set of (detailed) fence plans from the records room at your facility dude?
> 
> btw.... Milkman, I don't like the way you've under priced your GoJi's dude.... Don't start screwing up the market dumping those cheap berries out there like that!




Aww shucks. I may have to send you some "gOjI dung" fertiliser for your ranch. You should also be able to power a nuclear reactor with it. 
:fan Dont do this though; youll get hair growing from your eyeballs.
I also plan to get some sheep so I can make GojI bulletproof vests from their goJI wool.

Fence is up for tender. This is queensland partner, we outsource anything electrical to the highest tender not the cheapest. Its a Goji state.


----------



## Milk Man (8 December 2005)

Here is a link for Goji's if you dont know about them: 

http://gojiberries.freeservers.com
They are a steal at $60 per bottle of juice, and *not much* pear juice in it either!


----------



## websman (8 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> I like the way you think Milkman, I'm proud to be in competition with such a brilliant mind!.... Competition asside for a moment.... I want to place a bid on constructing that "wall" dude....  We'll electrify that sucker.... Webs can you steal us a set of (detailed) fence plans from the records room at your facility dude?
> 
> btw.... Milkman, I don't like the way you've under priced your GoJi's dude.... Don't start screwing up the market dumping those cheap berries out there like that!





We don't electrify our fences, but we do have a sensor system that detects any movement of the fence.  It sends an alert signal to the control room, who then alerts the towers and the perimeter officer, who respond by shooting to stop the offender inmate.  This means the objective is not to kill, but then again the officers are trained to shoot at center body mass.  With an AR-15, this usually means that offender stands a very good chance of dying.  It has been said that a dead inmate can't file a lawsuit.

I have worked in these positions in the past, but now I have an easier job.  I hardly ever see the inside of a prison fence anymore.


----------



## websman (11 December 2005)

How much is gas (Petrol) in Australia these days?

My boat has a 40 gallon tank.  I was just wondering how much it would cost to fill it up.


----------



## wayneL (11 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> How much is gas (Petrol) in Australia these days?
> 
> My boat has a 40 gallon tank.  I was just wondering how much it would cost to fill it up.




Hey Webs,

Where I live, we pay about $1.25 /l, which is about $5.00 per US gallon.

Average wage ~ $35,000-$40,00 in this area.

Cheers


----------



## websman (11 December 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Hey Webs,
> 
> Where I live, we pay about $1.25 /l, which is about $5.00 per US gallon.
> 
> ...





Our wages are about the same if you consider the exchange rate between the Australian and U.S. dollar.  Gas is about $2.25 per gallon right now.

So, it'll cost around $200 U.S. to fill my boat up...ouch.  I'll keep my boat over here.


----------



## Lyehopper (11 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Our wages are about the same if you consider the exchange rate between the Australian and U.S. dollar.  Gas is about $2.25 per gallon right now.
> 
> So, it'll cost around $200 U.S. to fill my boat up...ouch.  I'll keep my boat over here.



Hey Webs... Post us a picture of your boat dude.... I'll post one of my favorite toy.... my 4x4 6420 John Deere cab tractor.   

Nice backyard BTW!


----------



## websman (11 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hey Webs... Post us a picture of your boat dude.... I'll post one of my favorite toy.... my 4x4 6420 John Deere cab tractor.
> 
> Nice backyard BTW!




I don't have a pic of my boat handy right now, but I'll try to post one later.  For now, here's a link to a picture of what my boat looks like.  it's a Cape Horn 17' center console, with a 125 Mercury O/B.  Just the right size for the flats, while capable of getting you offshore, plus it's easy to launch by myself.


http://www.capehornboats.com/boat17.htm


----------



## Lyehopper (12 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> I don't have a pic of my boat handy right now, but I'll try to post one later.  For now, here's a link to a picture of what my boat looks like.  it's a Cape Horn 17' center console, with a 125 Mercury O/B.  Just the right size for the flats, while capable of getting you offshore, plus it's easy to launch by myself.
> 
> 
> http://www.capehornboats.com/boat17.htm



Awesome dude!.... I love center consoles.  I've looked at several myself but can't justify another toy right now.  Didn't put quite 250 miles on my hog this year and only took my camper out twice.  I really love to fish and normally go with my younger brother. He's a fishing freak.  Now that dude can justify owning a boat.  I gotta get a picture  my new tractor. I'll post one soon.


----------



## DMK (12 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> I just had a profound thought...
> 
> You Aussies and us Yanks have a lot in common.  We're all rejects from Europe.




A yank? What do you yanks know about trading! Get outta here! lol


----------



## websman (12 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				DMK said:
			
		

> A yank? What do you yanks know about trading! Get outta here! lol




It takes one to know one... 

Welcome!


----------



## DMK (13 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				websman said:
			
		

> It takes one to know one...
> 
> Welcome!




That's right..haha Webs, I see you made a 2nd home here.  We need to get some of these fellas to play the POTW with us @ MM's board.


----------



## websman (13 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				DMK said:
			
		

> That's right..haha Webs, I see you made a 2nd home here.  We need to get some of these fellas to play the POTW with us @ MM's board.




Yea, how about it Milkman, Wayne or Snake?  Y'all ready to enter a pick into our contest?


----------



## Lyehopper (15 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				DMK said:
			
		

> That's right..haha Webs, I see you made a 2nd home here.  We need to get some of these fellas to play the POTW with us @ MM's board.



What's up DMK!?... Webs is a regular celebrity over here dude!  

I see the Milkman posted on BillyJoes POTW thread today... He's just a good ol red neck dude like Webs and me.hahaaa  

Maybe these blokes will give us a pick..... but they don't say stock "picking".... they say stock "tipping".  Wonder how they harvest their GoJi berries?....hehehe


----------



## Milk Man (15 December 2005)

The cows will eat the GojI berries which will make them give gOJi milk and live til theyre 100. Duh!


----------



## websman (15 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> The cows will eat the GojI berries which will make them give gOJi milk and live til theyre 100. Duh!




I may have to move to Queensland to start my own Goji farm.


----------



## websman (16 December 2005)

Here's a cool video, just for you aussies.  Enjoy...



http://www.rathergood.com/biscuits/


----------



## DMK (16 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				Lyehopper said:
			
		

> What's up DMK!?... Webs is a regular celebrity over here dude!
> 
> I see the Milkman posted on BillyJoes POTW thread today... He's just a good ol red neck dude like Webs and me.hahaaa
> 
> Maybe these blokes will give us a pick..... but they don't say stock "picking".... they say stock "tipping".  Wonder how they harvest their GoJi berries?....hehehe





I know man, Webs is officially an "International Vulcan"!!


----------



## websman (16 December 2005)

*Re: Vulcan's who trade for fun*



			
				DMK said:
			
		

> I know man, Webs is officially an "International Vulcan"!!




I like everyone except for Klingons.


----------



## websman (16 December 2005)

Do you want to learn how to get a winning attitude?  then watch this video...

http://www.7secondsoflove.com/winners/


----------



## Lyehopper (17 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Here's a cool video, just for you aussies.  Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/biscuits/



LOL .... catchy little Ditty... Is a biscuit in OZ the same as a cookie in the US?


----------



## Lyehopper (17 December 2005)

Wonder why Wayne killed the "Lib thugs vs the Aussie thugs at the beach" thread?.... I kinda liked that one.  Guess he didn't like my last post over there since he killed it after replying to my right wing post?  Wonder if we start up with a bunch of political stuff over here he would kill this one too?

How about religion!? Hey! there's one that really shakes some folks up! 

Speaking of politics and religion... They (Shiite, Kurdish and Sunni Arabs) are voting in Iraq now and turnout is very high (over 10 million! or about 67%).


----------



## Milk Man (17 December 2005)

Hey lye, 

Yep, biscuits are cookies. But the computery ones are still called cookies here  

I think the moderators killed the Aussies vs Lebs thread coz it might have incited more violence. Whats wrong with violence anyway?  

And as for Iraq I reckon weve helped them enough. We should just pinch their oil and get out.   Actually I dont care; Im so sick to death of hearing about Iraq my eyes glaze over as soon as I hear the word. Same with that idiot Jessica Simpson (I may have found a reason not to move to the States).

Theres one for ya; stuff youre sick of hearing in the news.


----------



## websman (18 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Hey lye,
> 
> Yep, biscuits are cookies. But the computery ones are still called cookies here
> 
> ...




Jessica Simpson is way over rated.


----------



## websman (18 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Hey lye,
> 
> Yep, biscuits are cookies. But the computery ones are still called cookies here
> 
> ...




We have enough air power to devestate Iraq, within a few days.  Then we could take control of the oil.  Do you realize that gas sells for around a nickle a gallon in Iraq?  Our gas sells for over $2 and yours is around $5.  Something is wrong with this picture.  I don't understand why we don't just kill the third world ingrates and drop oil prices.

Yea, I'm sick of Iraq also.


----------



## websman (18 December 2005)

Wayne, I wanted to move to Queensland one time, but I couldn't figure out what to do for a living over there.

I'd like to at least buy some property there one day.


----------



## Lyehopper (18 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> We have enough air power to devestate Iraq, within a few days.  Then we could take control of the oil.  Do you realize that gas sells for around a nickle a gallon in Iraq?  Our gas sells for over $2 and yours is around $5.  Something is wrong with this picture.  I don't understand why we don't just kill the third world ingrates and drop oil prices.
> 
> Yea, I'm sick of Iraq also.



Hmmmmmm.... seems Websman is just a tad "right" of me.

Hey Webs! I just got a great idea dude!!!! I say we start OUR own country.  How hard would it be to take over OZ anyway?  I think there is a certain faction there that would help us in the quest. This could even be kinda fun! :bier: 

Who on the "inside" wants to join the cause? :bounce: We'll handle it kinda like Iraq and turn the govt back over to "the people" as soon as we're done. You fellas can make up all kind of new rules like this.... (rule #1) every citizen must wear a side arm and said firearm must be 38 cal or larger.....:badass: You know? good rules and laws like that.

I'll call "W" and see if he'll lend us some hardware to get-r-done quick.   :bigun2:

What's the objective?..... hmmmmmm?.... OK..... Our goal will be to NOT to rule the country... Just to secure all their GoJi production, afterall our financial future is based on total GoJi control..... Webs!!!!.... I say we make a move NOW before the Chinese think of this.


----------



## DMK (18 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm.... seems Websman is just a tad "right" of me.
> 
> Hey Webs! I just got a great idea dude!!!! I say we start OUR own country.  How hard would it be to take over OZ anyway?  I think there is a certain faction there that would help us in the quest. This could even be kinda fun!
> 
> ...




 :jump: LMAO...you're a nutta!


----------



## Milk Man (18 December 2005)

I think itll be a tad difficult to invade since people here are armed with such devices as cricket bats and boomerangs. I know, we'll just make us up some reverse GOji hippy elimination formula! That way since goji is so powerful theyll all be dead within a week. We can call it "tofu juice", just so no-one in their right mind will drink it. Then well re-name the real gOGi "little baby endangered seal blood" so all the gun totin' psychos live til 1000 yrs old.

I also have invented a device which may come in handy....


----------



## websman (18 December 2005)

I say we start by contaminating the Vegamite suppy.  Then we send our most powerful weapon to infect the Australians minds...Jessica Simpson.  Then we send Anna Nicole Smith in to take care of all of the old men.  After all of that, the Aussies should be on their knees, begging for mercy.  We may never need troops.


----------



## Lyehopper (18 December 2005)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> I think itll be a tad difficult to invade since people here are armed with such devices as cricket bats and boomerangs. I know, we'll just make us up some reverse GOji hippy elimination formula! That way since goji is so powerful theyll all be dead within a week. We can call it "tofu juice", just so no-one in their right mind will drink it. Then well re-name the real gOGi "little baby endangered seal blood" so all the gun totin' psychos live til 1000 yrs old.
> 
> I also have invented a device which may come in handy....



Ingenius!!!!....A farmer, a world conqueror, an evil scientist.... and an engineer with a deep knowledge of international law!.... wow, Wow, WOW!!!! Jackpot!!!!  I hearby recruit YOU!!!!....  Sir Milkman of Queensland.... to be the "Vassal King of OZ"... but keep this in mind, we don't want to "eliminate" (ALL) the "left wing hippy types", we'll need some workers for the GoJi fields!....  But a solid plan non-the-less.

Just one "small" thing before we invade?  And a little added insurance... How sucessfull do you think a "cricket bat and boomerang buy-back" program would be?.... Hmmmmm?.....  Milkman?!!!! see if you can get the ball rollin on that, would ya dude?.... Webs and me don't want to compromise our troops saftey, afterall our motto IS..... "No Blood for GoJi's".


----------



## wayneL (18 December 2005)

You guys are too late!

Our prime Minister has signed a secret pact with dubya to become the 51st state of the USA.  

All Goji juice production has been locked up on a deal with China.

Though I hear they are starting a futures contract on it though: CME and CBOT are in court over who gets to run it. It will be the next great bull market


----------



## phoenixrising (18 December 2005)

Hey Wayne I think you got the "bull" part right


----------



## Lyehopper (19 December 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> You guys are too late!
> 
> Our prime Minister has signed a secret pact with dubya to become the 51st state of the USA.
> 
> ...



I told him to stop signing secret documents witout consulting with me.... He's always screwing up something!


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> I told him to stop signing secret documents witout consulting with me.... He's always screwing up something!




Well , ole' Johnny isn't the type to go consulting anyone


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2005)

phoenixrising said:
			
		

> Hey Wayne I think you got the "bull" part right




OK I admit it!

CBOT and CME are not in court.:silly:


----------



## websman (19 December 2005)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Well , ole' Johnny isn't the type to go consulting anyone




Old Johnny might think a little differently, if we give him a little ride on Old Sparky.  50,000 volts of pure excitement....Hahaha!   :22_yikes:


----------



## websman (23 December 2005)

:badass: Hey Wayne, I just got my gun lubed up.  I'm ready to guard your Goji farm.


----------



## websman (23 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Old Johnny might think a little differently, if we give him a little ride on Old Sparky.  50,000 volts of pure excitement....Hahaha!   :22_yikes:




I haven't heard much else about Old Johnny.  I guess he got my point.  Hehehe...


----------

